# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: پر کردن کریستال با کد سی شارپ

## rasoolgh1

با سلام 

دوستان من به صورت ویزارد یه گزارش رو می تونم  بگیرم اما من توی 
پروژه مجبور می شم دیتابس رو تغیبر بدم . حالا نمی دونم چه جوری باید 
کریستال رو پر کنم وقتی که طراحی کردمش! 

دیتابس من عوض میشه اما مثلا تیبل یا ویو که گزارش می گیم اسم و مشخصاتش 
یکی هستش.
ممنون میشم کامل توضیح بدید که اشتباه نکنم

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
اگه میشه یه مقدار بیشتر توضیح بدید. اینطور که مشخصه منظورتون از اینکه دیتابیس تغییر میکنه تغییر اسم دیتابیس هست.(چون اسم و مشخصات تیبل ها یکی هست) اگه میشه یه مقدار بیشتر توضیح بدید آیا تعداد مشخصی دیتابیس هست و اینکه چرا دیتابیس تون تغییر می کنه؟

----------


## rasoolgh1

سیستم یه سیستم حسابداری - توی سیستم حسابداری برای هر سال مالی جدید برای هر شرکت یه DB جدا گرفتن . اما ساختار table ها و View ها
یکی فقط برای هر سال مالی جدید یه DB جدید با همون table ها و View  ها و مقادیر پیش فرض ساخته میشه

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

مشکلی پیش نمیاد چون شما یه دیتاست ساختید و برای طراحی گزارشتون از تیبل ها و فیلدهای اون استفاده کردید و زمان گزارشگیری هم اون دیتاست (و دیتاتیبل ها) رو پر می کنید حالا اینکه شما از چه کانکشن استرینگی استفاده می کنید مهم نیست (در صورتیکه فیلدهای جداول همون ها باشند، که در مورد کار شما همینطوره) مهم پر شدن صحیح دیتاست هست.

----------


## rasoolgh1

تا جایی که من می دونم اول باید یه dataset  پرکنم بعد لینک بدم به crystal  مشک اینه کن که درست کار کنه نیافتم 
من با VS2010 و sql2008 وSAP Crystal Reports 13.0 for Visual Studio 2010 استفاده می کنم .

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

اول یه پروژه اینجا هست اونو دانلود کنید. حالا برید داخل پوشه دیباگ و دیتابیس اکسسی که هست رو دوباره کپی کنید توی همون پوشه و مثلا اسم DB1 رو برای فایل جدید انتخاب کنید حالا توی فرم برنامه توی کانکشن استرینگ اسم دیتابیس رو به همون اسم جدید تغییر بدید و برنامه رو اجرا کنید می بینید که پروژه داره درست کار می کنه! چشم بندی هم نیست!

----------


## rasoolgh1

برای این خط 

da.Fill(ds);

این ارور میده 

The 'Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0' provider is not registered on the local machine.

من فقط اجرا کردم

----------


## rasoolgh1

آقا درست شد دمت گرم مرسی

----------


## roolinjax

سلام
چی شد ارور لوکال ماشین برای شما درست شد ؟
با تشکر

----------


## roolinjax

سلام 
در مورد این برنامه ارسالی میشه یه فایل pdf کامل آموزش کریستال ریپورت برام معرفی کنین ؟
ممنون اگه میشه خیلی زود جواب بدین

----------

